# First single malt



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I went to the liquor store and ended up bullshitting with the guy for more time than I care to share 

I came home with a bottle of Cragganmore 12 year single malt scotch. Its the first "decent" bottle I've ever bought, other than some Chivas I had a while ago.

Is there a proper way to store it when I'm not drinking it? Is the fridge okay or do I leave it out at room temperature?


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep the bottle out of the fridge/freezer. Keep it out of direct sunlight/heat. Room temperature is fine as long as it's not super hot in your place!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Good question! I was worried about it getting too warm in my cupboard so I threw my scotch (and my neighbor's) in the fridge. I'll take it out. It's not that warm in there, I don't think.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats on the Cragganmore. My first intro to decent Scotch was Dalwhinnie 16yr.

They are owned by the same company and marketed together with 4 other (Talisker, Lagavulin, Oban, Glenkintchie) as the 6 Classic Malts.

Enjoy.:tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Never put the single malts in the freezer of fridge. put it up in the cupboard and enjoy!!. Cragg. is a nice bottle.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the edge of another expensive slope. I hope you enjoy the journey! And I agree, just keep it in the cupboard.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Just remembered another tip for you. Make sure you keep your bottle(s) standing. DO NOT lay them on their sides like wine. The corks in wine benefit from the moisture while lying horizontal. The corks in Scotch, however, will slowly ruin the taste of your purchase.

I went to a wine store in Banff recently, that had just started carrying some nicer bottles of Scotch. They had a $300 bottle on display, laid down flat. Turned out the manager there was just getting into Scotch and didn't know the difference. I pointed it out to him politely and said he would change it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

kayaker said:


> Just remembered another tip for you. Make sure you keep your bottle(s) standing. DO NOT lay them on their sides like wine. The corks in wine benefit from the moisture while lying horizontal. The corks in Scotch, however, will slowly ruin the taste of your purchase.
> 
> I went to a wine store in Banff recently, that had just started carrying some nicer bottles of Scotch. They had a $300 bottle on display, laid down flat. Turned out the manager there was just getting into Scotch and didn't know the difference. I pointed it out to him politely and said he would change it.


 That could have turned ugly once that cork permeated that scotch. Ewwwww. Was it the Laphroig 30?


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

scottw said:


> That could have turned ugly once that cork permeated that scotch. Ewwwww. Was it the Laphroig 30?


No, it was an independent bottling of Banff. Which was why they were displaying it proudly in the Banff Springs Hotel.

I think it was OMC that bottled it.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread just put me in the mood for a Glenfiddich neat, not the best but I still love it.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Keep 'em in the cupboard or in the wet bar if you have one. That's where I store most of my spirits.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I put it in the fridge the first night, but then took it out. I have them both (already bought more  ) in my cabinet stored properly.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Ski1215 said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas. I put it in the fridge the first night, but then took it out. I have them both (already bought more  ) in my cabinet stored properly.


What else did you get?


----------

